# EHD potential in Michigan...



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

It isn't that far away... "just" over in NJ. Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease. I wonder how much of a risk Michigan deer face. Thoughts? Here's a link that explains it...

Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease in New Jersey


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

September 7, 2007 

Personnel from the Department of Environmental Protection&#8217;s Division of Fish and Wildlife (DFW) are investigating a possible outbreak of Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease (EHD) in deer in Hillsborough Township, Somerset County. 
A hunter scouting for the upcoming deer season called the Division of Fish and Wildlife and reported finding 15 dead deer on his hunting club property. A dead deer fawn was recovered from the property by Fish and Wildlife biologists on the morning of September 7 that did exhibit visual signs of having EHD. The pathologist from the DFW&#8217;s Office of Fish and Wildlife Health and Forensics is performing the necessary laboratory tests in order to confirm the preliminary diagnosis. 
*EHD is a common viral disease in deer contracted from the bite of insects called biting midges.* New Jersey has had occasional and localized outbreaks of EHD documented in 1955 (Morris and Somerset Counties,) 1975 (Warren and Sussex Counties) and 1999 in Salem County. 
The disease causes high fever and hemorrhaging from the mouth, nose and eyes before death. Deer may go to water to cool off or drink. In northern states EHD usually kills the animal within five to 10 days. _*It is not spread from deer to deer. *_
*Humans cannot contract EHD* and although some EHD symptoms are similar to those for Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) such as excessive drooling, weakness and a loss of fear of humans,* there is no relationship between EHD and CWD. *
*The EHD outbreak should end with the onset of colder weather, which will kill the insects that spread the disease. *
The Fall archery deer season in New Jersey begins in many of the agricultural and suburban areas of the state on Saturday, September 8. Hunters observing deer acting abnormally are advised to not harvest the deer, but rather report their observations to Dr. Douglas Roscoe at 908-735-6398. EHD outbreaks have been confirmed this year in Kentucky, Tennessee, Indiana, Virginia, West Virginia and Pennsylvania. 




Think that kind of sums it up. Bugs do it thru bites, non transmittable deer to deer, not related to CWD, winter kills the bugs. Humans cannot contract it, and it is a naturally occuring disease. I would not worry about this one.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

We had EHD here in Allegan Co last year. Killed around 75 Deer in a small area, but once the frost kills the Midges it go's away.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

There is a "disease" that has affected our Michigan deer in the past, decimating hundreds of thousands during a single event, not to mention stunted growth, poor fawn crop, very poor antler development, lowered resistance to other disease, to mention a few of the disasterous effects.
Our DNR AND US MICHIGAN DEER HUNTERS IGNORED THE PROBLEM FOR MANY YEARS. This disease is worldwide, both in animals and humans. Prevention and treatment are both practical and easily attainable.
We call this disease malnutrition, and it generally occurs when population growth exceeds the food supply. Fortunately, we can blame it on the weather.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

EHD Outbreak Continues to Spread in Southern Indiana

INDIANAPOLIS, IN - An insect-borne virus linked to the deaths of white-tailed deer in nine southern Indiana counties is suspected to have spread to 32 additional counties, including five in the northern half of the state.

The Southeast Cooperative Wildlife Disease Study (SCWDS) in Athens, Ga., has confirmed the presence of EHD (epizootic hemorrhagic disease) in deer found dead in Daviess, Dubois, Gibson, Jackson, Jefferson, Perry, Pike, Posey and Warrick counties.

The SCWDS also has confirmed EHD in 14 other states.

http://www.munciefreepress.com/node/17350

Additional information about EHD is available at 
http://www.in.gov/dnr/deerhealth/EHD_Fact_Sheet.pdf.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

http://www.michigan.gov/printerFriendly/0,1687,7-153-10370_12150_12220-26647--,00....


----------



## SV_outfitters (Apr 19, 2007)

We are having some outbreaks of EHD in Ohio in several counties. Hopefully, you guys won't get hit too hard. We have finally had some rain so that shoulld help some.

Matt Brewster
Sunfish Valley Outfitters


----------

